# Carro Robot



## ydmejia (Jul 27, 2007)

Buenas tardes a todos lo qe pasa es que tengo que construir un carro robot  para un materia de este semestre, tengo una idea y es una imagen que encontre en un pagina, la cuestion es que necesito saber como se llama ese material que parece un armatodo, con poleas y todo y si lo venden en deremate.com o en mercado libre.

Muchas gracias.
adjunto  la imagen.


----------



## thors (Jul 27, 2007)

busca BASIC STAMP en tu pais


----------

